# Shotguns



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

Wonderful pictures and beautiful weapons guys! All of mine are too "new school":sad:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

For me my great grandpa's gun 20 gauge sxs Ithaca by SKB on only nice days. days like today it will be my 11-87 it can double as a walking stick if needed


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm seeing some much better looking guns than my Citori Superlight Feather 16 in this post, but I do like the looks of this gun:


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

[my wife bought me a 20 gauge ithaca skb mod 100 for christmas in 1978. i used it until maybe 10 yrs ago when my wife started carrying it and i used another gun. the bbls are black chrome, not blue and they are chrome lined. it's meant to be used, you cant hurt it. 

mquote=N M Mechanical;2436373]For me my great grandpa's gun 20 gauge sxs Ithaca by SKB on only nice days. days like today it will be my 11-87 it can double as a walking stick if needed








[/quote]


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I've got one of those too in 12 ga. Nice gun but I don't shoot it much any ore due to the cracked stock.


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

I'll take SxS 's .... AyA Round Body #2 28ga. with a second set of .410 barrels







:

The 28 works great for woodcock & grouse.

AyA and Browning Superlight 20. I like the O/U for late season Grouse and Ringnecks. 









Now I just need a 16 ga .


----------



## ccavacini (Mar 9, 2005)

Years ago had a Browning BSS SXS 20 gauge...couldn't hit anything with it, so I traded it in for a 20 Citori...Always wanted a 28 gauge so I picked up this Baikal 28 SXS last year...use it on put and take pheasant and wild quail...fun little gun...and I look good holding it when I smoke my pipe.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 1, 2006)

Charles Lancaster London 12 bore circa. 1874 .... my go to game gun.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

img]http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/misc_pictures_014.JPG[/img]
I use my Cheapo Stoeger Condor.It has never let me down and it costs under 500.00. Can someone help me out with the photo?I don't post photo's too often and seem to have brain fart this morning on how to do it.Thanks.


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

tedshunter said:


> img]http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/misc_pictures_014.JPG[/img]
> I use my Cheapo Stoeger Condor.It has never let me down and it costs under 500.00. Can someone help me out with the photo?I don't post photo's too often and seem to have brain fart this morning on how to do it.Thanks.












you just forgot the first [ in the begining


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

tedshunter said:


> img]http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/misc_pictures_014.JPG[/img]
> I use my Cheapo Stoeger Condor.It has never let me down and it costs under 500.00. Can someone help me out with the photo?I don't post photo's too often and seem to have brain fart this morning on how to do it.Thanks.


Your missingthe [ before the first img]


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks Nowicki and Barrypatch,I thought I was doing it right I did'nt realize that I left out the start.Thanks again


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Charles Lancaster London 12 bore circa. 1874 .... my go to game gun.


 
That Is a pretty sweet "go to gun"!!! 
nice!! Talk about class.....


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

I agree... has it been in your family for the last 134 yrs? Any interesting history to the gun that you know of? Original owner?...How it got to the states? etc.. Beautiful!


----------



## metro49 (Nov 24, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Charles Lancaster London 12 bore circa. 1874 .... my go to game gun.


I'll bet you walk around half cocked all the time.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 1, 2006)

bc993 said:


> I agree... has it been in your family for the last 134 yrs? Any interesting history to the gun that you know of? Original owner?...How it got to the states? etc.. Beautiful!


 
No, the gun has no family history. I bought it from a friend and had a laundry list of things repaired. The gun is a favorite because I seem to shoot it pretty well.

Metro49
Quote: 
I'll bet you walk around half cocked all the time.  


You bet half cocked but ready to rock. :lol:


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Why go "Foreign" when you can get wood like this on a 'Field Grade' "Made in America" Ruger RL:










Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> Why go "Foreign" when you can get wood like this on a 'Field Grade' "Made in America" Ruger RL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because in 12 gauge it weighs as much as a American Pick Up Truck, and in 20 gauge it weighs as much as a foreign Pick em Up Truck.:lol:

That is smokin hot wood though.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Steelheadfred said:


> Because in 12 gauge it weighs as much as a American Pick Up Truck, and in 20 gauge it weighs as much as a foreign Pick em Up Truck.:lol:
> 
> That is smokin hot wood though.


Well if there aren't many birds around one can always walk through the woods and admire the wood - as in buttstock and not tree trunks . I must admit that while the 20 ga. Red Label is not is not perhaps the lightest O/U on the market (but then I'm a senior citizen on S.S. and not a strapping youngster like you and BIGSP) their 28 ga. is an absolute jewel for carryin'* and if you 'poke'* around enough gunshops you can come up with a pretty nice 'stick'* :










Hoppe's no.10

*I don't believe I'm using these words in this manner. God forbid that I get even worse and start using words/terms like "*phez*," "*arrowed* a deer," or "*flew* five grouse." :yikes: To many vodka martinis. My mother - the English teacher - and my various editors would soon be sharpening their red pencils to first correct and secondly to deliver to the jugular so as to signal a final end!


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 1, 2006)

Here is an uncut version of the same pic. The butt shows some nice figure.


----------

